
A new key to understanding molecular evolution in space - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/3573.html
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.116...](http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.116.253201)

